# FR Heathen



## kmdietri (Sep 9, 2008)

_What was once a grassy common in the center of town has become a field of makeshift tents. The number of refugees is hard to count, more arriving each day to replace those picking up to head for civilized lands. The exiles are a mix of races and cultures, but they share a common purpose according to the villagers you overhear discussing them—all are fleeing the predation of some Dunwood cult._

As you exit the local tavern after an evening of relaxing and deciding where your next adventure should take you, you note a disturbance across the way.

_The rain started that morning and shows no sign of letting up; the track through the center of town has turned to mire. As you approach the common, a shout rings out through the downpour. Sunrods light the refugee camp where a tent is pulled down. Five figures storm through the adjacent shelters as people scatter before them. You hear a child scream as a mace is raised._

[sblock=Cerric
What you know of the history of the Great Dale (DC 20)
In the Year of Rogue Dragons (1373 DR), the Rotting Man, a servant of Talona ensconced at Dun-Tharos in the center of Dunwood, was foiled in his plot to suckle an abomination on divine blood. For all his evil, though, Talona’s champion had watched over the ancient Nar capital’s ruins, much as the druidic Nentyarchs of previous years
had done before him. The failure of the Rotting Man’s mystical machinations and his demise woke long quiescent
demons beneath the ruins of Dun-Tharos. Since then, the Dunwood has become a far more dangerous realm of evil-looking trees.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Therez
What you've learned of the Great Dale through your Streetwise skill (DC 15)
The unforested portion of the Great Dale has never been much more than a wide range for goats and other hardy livestock. With threats from Narfell in the north and the demons of Dunwood, few communities remain. Yeshelmaar,
home to the druids of the Circle of Leth, is the Great Dale’s center of civilization.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OocYou can roll Initiative

Features of the are:
Illumination: Two of the attackers carry sunrods (bright light out to 20 squares). 
Tents: Tents can be opened from any side. 
Fallen Tent: This heap of canvas is difficult terrain. 
Buildings: Shops and houses are blocking terrain.

Updated Map

Sorry for the dorky tokens if you have one you'd like you can send it to me, you can also decide who's who.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative (1d20+4=13)

I will use my avatar as icon. For more, see the OOC thread.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Ryash
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 20 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 54 / 54 *Bloodied*: 27
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 13 *Surges per day*: 11 / 11
*Encounter Powers*: Dance of Steel, Sweeping Blow, Earthshock, No Opening
*Daily Powers*: Dizzying Blow, Crack the Shell
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Sep 9, 2008)

[sblock=roll]

ooc:  Which guy is attacking the child?  

Init roll (FR Heathen) (1d20+7=25) [/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 9, 2008)

[sblock=OOCIf you guys don't mind, I'll probably roll everyone's initiative to speed things up.

Initiative:
Oramail 25
Cerric 18
Greive 17
Therez 17
Ryash 13


The guy in L8 looks like the most pressing threat to the refugees.

Oramail, your up.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Sep 10, 2008)

Oramil wastes no time in his attack.  He mentally marks his target then quickly launches two arrows at the target. 



[sblock=actions]
Uses Hunter's Quarry to mark his target, then attacks using Twin Strike.

Oramail's Twin Strike attack (FR Heathen) (2d20+10=19) 

Oramail's dmg roll (FR Heathen) (1d8=7) 
Oramail's attack (FR Heathen) (1d10=8) 
Total dmg (sorry):  15 


ooc: goofed my roll. I should have an 18 and an 11 (used twin strike) and I forgot to roll the longbow's normal damage, I just rolled for hunter's quarry
     And I'm not quite use to 4e yet, do you add ur dex mod to ranged attack damag? If so, mine is +5 so damage would be 20.........
[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 10, 2008)

Cerric strides forward, raising his staff.

"I've dealt with your kind before."

A wave of color streams forth from the staff, but it is muted.  Cerrics gloves give off a dark glow.

[sblock=ooc]Move to J10.  Cast color spray and use Shadowfell gloves.  Attack 1= roll a 1 and miss, Attack 2 vs. Will=25, 2d6+6=12 necrotic damage and dazed until the end of my next turn.  Use a minor action to cast Light on the weapon of J6 guy.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodblade (Sep 10, 2008)

*Seems they thrive on the weak, come forth and test your steel!!*

[sblock=OOC]
Therez Moves to I11 and casts Lance of Faith at L8
1D20+8 Vs Reflex (1d20+8 → [8,8] = (16))
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1725936/
1D8+6 Radiant Damage 1d8+6 → [6,6] = (12)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1725939/
And + 2 power bonus to Ryash’s next attack roll against that Target.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2008)

As the other concentrate their fire on the nearest target, Ryash rushes down, seeing the opening Therez has given him, striking the enemy with his glaive.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: Move to L9
Standard: Reaping Strike (1d20+12=29, 2d4+6=9) Hit 29 for 9 damage, mark target

If the enemy is already dead, I want to change my action...
[sblock=Mini stat block]
Ryash
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 20 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 54 / 54 *Bloodied*: 27
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 13 *Surges per day*: 11 / 11
*Encounter Powers*: Dance of Steel, Sweeping Blow, Earthshock, No Opening
*Daily Powers*: Dizzying Blow, Crack the Shell
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 10, 2008)

As your second arrow lodges into the maceman's shoulder, his swing falters and the refugees scramble to safety as the assailants seem to notice the five of you for the first time.

[sblock=OOC]
Yeah, Walking Dad is correct Twin Strike is an exception to the normal W + Mod.  So for you Twin strike deals 1d10 +2 (for +2 longbow) on each hit.
So you do hit once for 15.[/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 10, 2008)

As the dark energy washes over the two brigands one only tenses for a moment before the energy passes leaving him unscathed.  The other, however nearly swoons as the dark energy courses over him leaving a slack dazed expression on his face.

[sblock=OOC]
The maceman in L8, the one Oramail hit is Dazed, and Bloodied.
You may have missed it Shaggy but two of them have Sunrods out which pretty much covers the whole map in bright light.  Just incase you were thinking you needed the light

Updated Battle Map
Just so everyone is clear.
Cerric is Orange
Greive is Green
Therez is Red
Oramail is Purple
Ryash is the stone guy

[/sblock]


----------



## Vistan (Sep 11, 2008)

_Greive takes a few quick strides to find a clear path, hoists his battle axe high above his head and charges at the nearest vagrant..._ 

Roll [sblock] 
Move to J12 (move action), draw weapon (minor) then charge to K9 (standard)
Melee basic attack (+1 for charging)
20,11 = 31 
That's a critical = 16 damage [/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 11, 2008)

Greive's axe splits the brigands head almost in two dropping his body quivering in the mud.

Therez picks his way across the muddy path and blasts the second bandit with his holy power.

Stung by the cleric's attack, the realization of his comrade’s death still spreading plainly across the brigands face, he lowers his head and charges Greive with a wild blow that misses its mark.

Picking his way across the muddy ground the wizard appraises the battle.  Once close enough he raises his staff high and invokes a thunderous roar that smashes into your ranks like an explosion leaving Cerric and Therez injured and dazed. 

Reacting slightly slower the final two assailants hurry to join the battle and wearily approach the Half-Elf who just felled their companion.

[sblock=OOC]
This wizard moves to N6 (move) and casts Thunderburst burst 1 within 10, centered on Cerric’s square.  Hitting Cerric and Therez for 5 and 9 and Dazing both of you, save ends.
1d20+7=13, 17, 23 vs Fort against Greive, Cerric, and Therez in that order
Damage: 5 Cerric, 9 Therez

The other two take double moves to move to K8, and L7.

Updated Initiative:
Initiative:
Oramail 25
Cerric 18
Greive 17
Therez 17
Human Bandit (J9)
Mage
Human Guard (K8)
Human Guard (L7)
Ryash 13

Ryash, it’s your turn, I think you said you wanted to change your action.

Updated Battlemap

[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Sep 11, 2008)

[sblock=DM]
Sorry to post out of turn, but I will be gone tomorrow and didn't want the game to hold up because of me. I hope you don't mind......

Mark N6 as new Hunter's Quarry target, Move to J11, use Excruciating Shot on N6. If hits (haha), target is weakened. 
To hit: 10
Dmg: 23

Excruciating Shot attack (1d20+9=10, 3d10+5=15, 1d8=8)
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
When my old target is down, I will attack another one in reach. I cannot access the map. I will use my old attack roll, if you allow.
[/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 11, 2008)

Ryash, moves into position slicing the nearest enemy with his greatsword splattering everyone in the area with the brigands no free flowing blood.

Oramail skirts the battle to get a clear shot at the mage but the distraction of the battle causes his aim to be off and his shot is a glancing blow.

[sblock=OOC]

Strong, with hunter’s quarry you have to pick the closest enemy you can see, which would be your choice of J8, or K8.  And I think your damage should be 3d10+5 (+5 Dex) the +2 to damage from Bracers of Perfect shot only count on ranged basic attacks, not on powers, unless your bow is magic, but I didn't notice that.  If that's the case you do 7 to the mage.

Updated Battle Map

Cerric, your dazed (Save ends) and up.

[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 11, 2008)

Cerric shakes his, head, trying to clear it.  Mildly successful, he repositions himself, raises his staff, and lets loose a jet of flame over all of the remaining enemies.

Overexerted, Cerric leans heavily on his staff, feeling the magic-induced haze return.

[sblock=ooc] 36/41 HP. Action Points 0.  Orange Man; Spend action point for an extra action (giving me two, since I am dazed).  Move to I9.  Use Burning Hands on square cornered by J8 and N4--this catches all of the enemies.  Attack roll vs. the Dazed guy: 26 vs. Reflex.; Attack rolls against other 3: North to South: 21, 15, 12 vs. Reflex; Damage on Hits: 11.  Saving Throw to throw off the daze once and for all: Save vs. Daze (1d20=4). Fail.

The light spell was there to keep the guy from hiding should he so choose.  To do that, he'll have to ditch his weapon.[/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 12, 2008)

Cerric’s flames engulf the closest three enemies, but the furthest one reacts just in time to avoid its searing heat.

[sblock=OOC]
Updated Map

Greive your up.

[/sblock]


----------



## Vistan (Sep 13, 2008)

After ripping his axe free of his dead enemy's skull, Grieve challenges the bloodied maceman standing diagonal to him and swings his weapon in a wide angle in front of him with a cleaving attack...

Roll [sblock] Mark and cleave attack on J8
1d20+10 = 16; 1d10+6 = 13 [/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 13, 2008)

Your arcing axe blow slices into your initial target dropping him with a thud, your follow-through both catches his ally on the shoulder and covers him in a spray of his dead companions blood.

[sblock=OOC]

Updated Map

Therez your up.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodblade (Sep 14, 2008)

*Slightly dazed... Terez makes his attack...*

Terez's calls forth a sacred flame and fires it at the closest brigand. Shugging off the effects of the Wizard's spell he makes a suggestion: _'Friends, try not to be beside one and other, it makes us easier targets for their Wizard_.'

[sblock=OOC] 
Terez attacks the enemy in square K8 using Sacred Flame (Standard - Dazed) (On Hit Cerric can choose to gain +5 temp HP or make a saving throw)
1d20+8;1d6+6 → [14,8] = (22) VS Reflex
1d20+8;1d6+6 → [5,6] = (11) 
Roll Lookup 
SV Vs Dazed Effect.
1d20 → [11] = (11) 
Roll Lookup 
[/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 14, 2008)

The power of your faith sears the brigand and he staggers from the attack seeming not as vigorous as he was just a moment ago.

Following your attack the wizard launches three orbs of lightning from his staff which crackle harmlessly past all of you.  He then aligns himself with the warriors between you and himself.

The human that was just burned by Therez grits his teeth and glares at the Wizard.  Clenching his fist he swings his halberd with the most possible strength and reach at Cerric’s head.  However, Therez's sacred flames pierce the fog of Cerrics mind, pulling him out of his daze.  Cerric raises his staff and quickly utteres a word of power, putting up a magical shield.  Which barefly deflects the mighty swing.


Watching his ally attempt to kill the wizard, the second Halberdier attempts to do likewise, raising his Halberd for a mighty blow. Arcane sparks fly as Cerric's shield holds true and the second attack is thwarted.

[sblock=OOC]


Rolls

1d20+10-2 = 24
Damage: 17 and Cerric is knocked prone.

1d20+10-2+2
Damage: 9 to Cerric

Shield turns both attacks into misses.

Ryash your up.

Battle Map

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2008)

Ryash makes a short step towards the enemy. As his hee touches soundly the ground, the earth reacts shaking violently under his enemies. Then he takes a sweeping slice to hit both.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: Shift to L8
Minor: Earthshock, vs Fort, prone if hit (1d20+8=27)
Standard: Sweeping Blow, first the left enemy (1d20+13=30, 1d20+13=19, 1d10+6=9), hit AC, bonus against prone not included.
Mark left enemy.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Ryash
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 20 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 54 / 54 *Bloodied*: 27
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 13 *Surges per day*: 11 / 11
*Encounter Powers*: Passing Attack, Sweeping Blow, Earthshock, No Opening
*Daily Powers*: Comeback Strike, Crack the Shell
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 14, 2008)

Terez's sacred flames pierce the fog of Cerrics mind, pulling him out of his daze.

When the first Halberd-wielding human's swing started towards him, Cerric raised his staff and quickly uttered a word of power, putting up a magical shield.

[sblock=ooc]Sacred Flame saving throw. (1d20=16).  This means that, if Combat Advantage was factored in to the halberdier's first attack, I wasn't acually granting it.  Also, now that I'm not daved, I cast shield in respnse to the first attack.  This gives me +4 AC and Reflex until the end of my next turn.[/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 14, 2008)

Ryash’s massive stomp knocks both assailants to the ground.  His mighty swing that follows sprays a wide arc of blood as he catches both squarely in the chest, however both look as though they will rise to continue the fight.


[sblock=OOC]

Do you mark either of them Ryash?

I edited what happens to you in my last post Cerric.

Oramail, your up, top of rnd 3.

Battle Map
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Yes.


> Move: Shift to L8
> Minor: Earthshock, vs Fort, prone if hit (1d20+8=27)
> Standard: Sweeping Blow, first the left enemy (1d20+13=30, 1d20+13=19, 1d10+6=9), hit AC, bonus against prone not included.
> *Mark left enemy*.



[/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 14, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] 
oops, missed that, thanks.
[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Sep 17, 2008)

Oramail narrows his eyes and focus' his aim on the magic-user.  _This one must die._ he thinks coldly.  His arrow flies through the air........
[sblock=action]

Standard Attack:
standard attack (1d20+9=26, 1d10+5=13)[/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 17, 2008)

...and burries itself deeply into the wizard's abdomen, causing a large crimson stain to begin spreading over his robes.

[sblock=OOC]

Oramail, that time your Bracers of Perfect shot do apply as it was a ranged basic attack.  So you did 15 damage 1d10+7.

He's bloodied.

Cerric your up

Battle Map

[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 17, 2008)

"Damn, that was close."  Cerric takes a step backwards, away from the thugs, and before anyone can even blink, he's standing across the road.

He then raises his staff and starts to cast another spell.  When very little happens he mutters to himself.

"Must be defective...how was that spell supposed to go?  All that did was slow them down."

[sblock=ooc]HP 36/41; AP 0; Use Fey Step to teleport to K13.  Cast Sleep, centered on L7.  Using 3.5 blast radius, that should hit the two halberd people, but not the wizard.  Attacks:Sleep. 1: nonbloodied enemy: 11 vs. Will, 2: bloodied halberd guy: 12 vs. will; They are Slowed (save ends).

Not good rolls: 3 and 4![/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 17, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]

Greive your up.

Battlemap

[/sblock]


----------



## Vistan (Sep 18, 2008)

Greive swings his axe, burying it in the nearest vagrant...

[sblock=roll] Standard action: Reaping Strike on K8 1d20+10=27 to hit; 1d10+6 = 7 dmg 

If he falls move to M7, if not stay where I am and mark K8 with my attack [/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 18, 2008)

The vagrant manages to dodge the worst of the blow but is still cut badly, but yet looks as though he will continue the fight.

[sblock=OOC]

Therez your up

Battlemap

[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodblade (Sep 19, 2008)

*Terez moves forward and....*

Terez moves forward and summons a sacred flame to assist Greive.  He hurls the flame towards the Wizard.  
_"Down with you Wizard, you shall trouble us no more!"_

[sblock=OOC] 
Moves forward to K9 and attacks the Wizard.
​1d20+8;1d6+6 → [7,8] = (15) Vs Reflex (He may have cover from that tent I am not sure if so subtract two from that?)

If it hits: Greive chooses either to gain *5 temporary hit* points or to make a saving throw.​ 
1d20+8;1d6+6 → [5,6] = (11) Radiant Damage
Roll Lookup 
[/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 19, 2008)

Using the corner of the tent to his advantage the wizard just sidesteps the flames Therez fires at him. He then raises his staff pointing it towards Cerric and blasts a bolt of magical force.  However, seeing the magic missile coming at him, Cerric throws up his staff, catching the magic and absorbing it harmlessly.

With great effort the first halberdier rises to his feet, bloody and groggy, and swings his weapon at Greive. However his leaden arms don’t provide enough accuracy to sink the blow home and he curses as he strains to shake off the magical lethargy with some measure of success.

Finally, the last brigand stands slowly to his feet, drawing on some great store of resolve he swing’s his halberd in a mighty blow for Ryash’s head.  Slightly off its mark the halberd sinks deep into Ryash’s shoulder with enough force to knock him off his feet.  This success seems to be enough to inspire him to shake of the slowing haze as well.

[sblock=OOC]

Rolls

Maqic Missle vs Cerric:  17 vs Reflex, 10 damage.

Halberd Attack vs Greive 16 vs AC.

Powerful strike vs Ryash 21 vs AC, 17 damage and knocks you prone.

Battle Map

Ryash, your up.

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2008)

Ryash stands up and attacks the man who tripped him, but the swing misses..., only to hit the other enemy full force.
[sblock=OOC]
Move: Stand Up.
Standard: Passing Attack (1d20+11=15, 1d10+6=15, 1d20+13=33, 1d10+6=11) I will never again roll a d20 I'm not sure I can use...
If the attack hits  I will edit my post.
Edit: Dirst attack against the one that has downed Ryash. Second against the other. Ryash could make a shift, but doesn't.


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Ryash
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 20 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 37 / 54 *Bloodied*: 27
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 13 *Surges per day*: 11 / 11
*Encounter Powers*: Passing Attack, Sweeping Blow, Earthshock, No Opening
*Daily Powers*: Comeback Strike, Crack the Shell
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 19, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]You get the second attack.  Passing attack automatically gives you two attacks you don't need to hit with the first.  Just need to tell me which one you attack first, and second, and where you shift to (you can't shift into the square with the crumpled tent <K7> in it as it's difficult terrain).  The first attack does miss and the second is definately a critical.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2008)

kmdietri said:


> [sblock=OOC]You get the second attack.  Passing attack automatically gives you two attacks you don't need to hit with the first.  Just need to tell me which one you attack first, and second, and where you shift to (you can't shift into the square with the crumpled tent <K7> in it as it's difficult terrain).  The first attack does miss and the second is definately a critical.[/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]I edited my above post. The power says can, so I chose not to move.[/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 20, 2008)

The force of Ryash's follow-through slams into the brigands mid-section crumpling him once and for all...

[sblock=OOC]

Map

Oramail your up

[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 20, 2008)

Seeing the magic missile coming at him, Cerric throws up his staff, catching the magic and absorbing it harmlessly.

[sblock=ooc]Use Staff of Defense for +2 Reflex defense as an immediate interrupt.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Sep 20, 2008)

Oramail launches another arrow at the wizard.  A gust of wind blows right as he releases the arrow, and he knows he missed the mark.  As the shaft of the arrow passes the bow, he flicks his wrists; pulling the bolt back onto target. 

[sblock=Action

Standard Attack (with Hunter's Quarry on Wizard) (1d20+9=10, 1d10+5=15, 1d8=3) 

Elven Accuracy (reroll on attack) (1d20+9=19) 


Used Elven Accuracy (free action) on Hunter's Quarry mark.

To Hit: 19
Dmg:  15+3+2=20 (forgot about my bracers again)

[/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 20, 2008)

With his second effort Oramail's arrow finds its mark in the wizard's throat.  The wizard gurgles up a fountain of blood and then drops to the gournd still.

[sblock=OOC]Killed him.

Just a reminder hunter's quarry has to be closes enemy you can see, but you still killed him.

Cerric your up[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 20, 2008)

Cerric moves in towards his companions, raises his staff, and fires off a missile of force at the remaining enemy.

[sblock=ooc]36/41 hp; AP 0; Move to M9, Magic Missile 17 vs. Ref,  13 force damage.[/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 21, 2008)

Cerric’s bolt of force blasts a hole into the halberdier’s shoulder, blood flows freely down the front of  his chainmail.

[sblock=OOC] Battle Map

Greive your up.[/sblock]


----------



## Vistan (Sep 21, 2008)

With a knowing grin, Greive steps forward over the bloodied corpse in front of him and swings his axe in a deadly arc to finish off the last remaining heathen...

[sblock=roll] shift to K8 (move action) and reaping strike (standard action) 1d20+10=20; 1d10+6=13 dmg [/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 21, 2008)

Shaken from Cerric’s magical attack the brigand can’t raise his halberd fast enough to defend himself.  Greive’s axe sinks deep into his skull, dropping him twitching to the blood-soaked ground.

With the last brigand slain the group notices several of the refugees who had fled to the edge of the conflict quickly move back to protect their meager belongings.

Also, just above the constant patter of the rain the sounds of booted feet reach the groups’ ears as a patrol of what appears to be militia comes into view.  However as they get closer they ease up noticeably and approach at a walk.  You’re not sure if it’s your appearance or the dead men who have eased their nerves.

The leader calls out, loud enough to be heard over the rain, “What do we have here, more Banite brigands?”


[sblock=OOC]You guys get 145 xp

I know you guys technically have all been adventuring together but feel free to include a bit of a description of your guys appearance in your first post.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Sep 21, 2008)

Oramail stood there, looking relaxed.  He did not view it as his place to address this milita, and so he bit his tongue.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 21, 2008)

"That's what it looked like...there were five or so of them."

Cerric directs some of the militia-men with his staff.  

"You three, help us get these brigands out here on the road so that we can pick them over and see if they had anything worthwhile...and any clues as to what they were doing here in the middle of town."


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 22, 2008)

With Cerric’s words and a nod from their commander a few of the militia sets to work dragging the bodies out onto the path while the rest tend to the refugees.  

“I guess you can help yourself to whatever you find, it’s about all the thanks we can muster,” says the captain as he nudges the wizard with the toe of his boot.

You quickly note that the wizard and the two mace-men have crudely made grey tunics with the symbol of Bane drawn on the front.  The other two bodies have the symbol painted directly on their chainmail.

You also find some coin and a magical vial, you don’t quite have enough time to discern its make-up as a new group of arrivals catches your attention.

The newcomers are well-armed, all in grey cloaks set with a tree-in-circle symbol.  A tall human woman approaches.  

“Well met,” she says.  “And thanks to you for a timely intervention.  We have been hard after these cult butchers for three days now.  Had you not been here our arrival would have come too late.  My name is Emesha, who might you be?”

[sblock=OOC]  You find 10gp and a potion of healing carried by the mage.

[sblock=Cerric] You know that the symbol that these newcomers wear is of the Circle of Leth, agents of the Nentyarch and the Druidic circle of Leth based in Yeshelmaar.  They act as the rulers of the Great Dale but their rule often only extends to the tips of their swords[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodblade (Sep 22, 2008)

*Terez moves about the injured....*

Terez nods to the lady... _"Give me a moment, I must see to the fallen and injured"_ 
Terez moves to the fallen brigands, bandaging those that might still be alive and praying over the fallen.
_"Perhaps we may still extract information if any of them still draw breath"_


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 22, 2008)

Ryash looks around and says to Terez: "If you don't mind, take a look at my arm, too. That son of a [...] nearly beheaded me!"

[sblock=OOC]
For appearance, look at the picture, but a black scalemail and the sword is a frost sword:
[sblock=Picture]





[/sblock]

If Terez uses healing word on me, I would be able to recover to full HP with only 1 surge...

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Ryash
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 20 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 37 / 54 *Bloodied*: 27
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 13 *Surges per day*: 11 / 11
*Encounter Powers*: Passing Attack, Sweeping Blow, Earthshock, No Opening
*Daily Powers*: Comeback Strike, Crack the Shell
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 22, 2008)

Cerric responds while the others are tending the wounded.

"Hail Emesha, agent of the Nentyarch.  My name is Cerric, and these are my companions" Cerric points out each in turn, "Ryash is the one with the sword and the gaping wounds, Terez is over there, tending the wounded, Oramail is our archer, and Greive, is the one there, with the axe."

Cerric leans on his staff and breathes deeply for a second, then continues.

"So, the Circle of Leth is tracking these Banite scum.  Does that mean you guys know where they came from and what they are up to?  Does this mean that the Circle needs some of our help?"

As he speaks, Cerric pockets 2 of the gold pieces and hands a pair of gold to each of his companions.  He also gives the potion to Ryash.

[sblock=ooc]Spend a healing surge to heal up.[/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 22, 2008)

Emesha eyes the five of you intently before she continues.  

“My companions and I are indeed servants of the Nentyarch, and yes…to all of your questions.”  She pauses to step over a corpse before continuing.

“These are cultists of the Hand of Naarash, a sect of Bane that spreads like plague. The Hand seeks converts in the isolated settlements, meeting resistance with steel and fire.  The cult calls the Pillars of Night their base, deep within the Dunwood, near Dun-Tharos.” 

She states, scanning each of your faces as she continues.

“Our order fights the Hand of Naarash at every turn, but still the cult’s strength grows. Our hope a year ago was that striking at the heart of the cult would grant us an advantage. That hope has been dashed until now—should you decide to aid us. We need a group willing to seek a Nentyar hunter named Jaryn, lost across the Dale. Your actions here, putting yourselves in danger to defend others, make me hopeful that you might undertake this quest.”

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Therez]They're all dead, there are only minor injuries among the refugees, and the militia have taken care of most of them.[/sblock]

[sblock=Cerric]In the Year of Rogue Dragons (1373 DR), the Rotting Man, a servant of Talona ensconced at Dun-Tharos in the center of Dunwood, was foiled in his plot to suckle an abomination on divine blood. For all his evil, though, Talona’s champion had watched over the ancient Nar capital’s ruins, much as the druidic Nentyarchs of previous years had done before him. The failure of the Rotting Man’s mystical machinations and his demise woke longquiescent demons beneath the ruins of Dun-Tharos. Since then, the Dunwood has become a far more dangerous realm of evil-looking trees.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 22, 2008)

Cerric responds "Ah, so you would like for us to head deep into the evil forest of the Dunwood, seeking tracks of your missing hunter and, presumably, if we find no sign of him or find him dead, finish his quest and put an end to the leader of this Banite sect.  If we do find him you wish for us to put an end to the leader of the sect anyway, just with his help.  Did I miss anything?"

Cerric speaks aloud, but he is clearly more speaking to himself, reviewing what he knows of the situation.  He continues, not waiting for an answer, this time addressing Emesha.

"I suspect my companions and I will want to speak of this out of the rain and give you an answer...not before asking a great many questions...come morning.  Where shall we find your noble little band?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Sep 23, 2008)

Oramail's keen eyes scan the group carefully, he was curious as to how battle hardened this group was.  "Jaryn." he said quietly to himself.  He searched his long memory for the name.

[sblock=DM]

Wasn't sure what roll would be required.  Feel free to pick out the skill and roll for me.

Acrobatics +12t, Arcana +2, Athletics +1, Bluff +3, Diplomacy +3, Dungeoneering +5, Endurance +1, Heal +10t, History +2, Insight +3, Intimidate +3, Nature +12t, Perception +12 t, Religion +2, Stealth +15t, Streetwise +3, Thievery +2
[/sblock]


----------



## Vistan (Sep 23, 2008)

Greive observes the dialogue casually as he taps his axe on the ground a few times to shake off the last of the remnant crimson gore clinging to the blade. With a simple nod he confirms his agreement to the suggestion of getting out of the rain and following-up with the lady in the morning...


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 23, 2008)

As the cleric doesn't bother to answer his question, Ryash let the elemental power of the rain refresh him and he binds his wounds, but is interrupted by his cleric friend. "Thanks for your help."

In the talk with the robed humans, he just nods at Cerric's words.

[sblock=OOC]
short rest. expending a healing surge to power healing word.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Ryash
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 20 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 54 / 54 *Bloodied*: 27
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 13 *Surges per day*: 10 / 11
*Encounter Powers*: Passing Attack, Sweeping Blow, Earthshock, No Opening
*Daily Powers*: Comeback Strike, Crack the Shell
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Bloodblade (Sep 23, 2008)

Terez notices Ryash's wounds, and casts healing word to help heal his wounds _"my apologies on the delay friend"_
[sblock=OOC] 
Ryash can spend a healing surge and regain an additional (6) hit points.
Roll Lookup 
(Sorry could not get to the boards yesterday)​[/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 23, 2008)

ShaggySpellsword said:


> "I suspect my companions and I will want to speak of this out of the rain and give you an answer...not before asking a great many questions...come morning.  Where shall we find your noble little band?"




Peering at the sky as she responds to Cerrric, "I would expect nothing less.  You can find me and my companions at the town hall.  You can't miss it, it's in the center of town."

[sblock=OOC][sblock=Oramail] Can't remember anythingHistory.[/sblock]

There is an Inn called the Fox and the Pheasant where you had rooms last night, and figure you can stay there again.  The night passes uneventfully if you don't do anything else.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 23, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I'm fine with jumping to the next day.[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 23, 2008)

Once everyone is dry, indoors, and gathered together, Cerric asks, "So, what are we going to do about this Banite cult, and what information do we need before we leave?  I want to know which questions to ask before we go to town hall in the morning."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Sep 24, 2008)

Oramail sat there, his mind playing a million scenarios through.  It was probably his most elven trait, his willingness to think of every result; both good and bad, before making a decision.  At last he spoke, softly but with a distinct firmness, "A hunter should be hard to track, especially if he does not wish to be found.  I believe it is safe to assume that he is not alone and would very much prefer to be discovered.  His last whereabouts should be sufficent in starting our search, as a wise hunter, even captive, would find a way to leave a trail.  A snapped branch, an overturned rock, even the grass itself can guide us."  He paused for a moment, considering his next words.  

Oramail decided that he would have the information he needed, and now his main concern was being supplied good enough to get to the hunter.  "I shall be restocking my arrows,  good night to you all."  He rose smoothly, with nearly unnatural grace.  If he made any noise when he walked, the inn's noise covered it easily.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2008)

"I have questions to ask. How much do they pay, do they cover our expanses and if we get any special equipment, like a golden compass that shows the direction or something. Something to identify us as friendly to this huter would be handy, too.

And now I need my sleep. See you tomorrow."

Ryash leaves the others with hard steps, the earth itself seems to vibrate with his movement.

[sblock=OOC]
short rest. expending a healing surge to power healing word.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Ryash
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 20 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 54 / 54 *Bloodied*: 27
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 13 *Surges per day*: 10 / 11
*Encounter Powers*: Passing Attack, Sweeping Blow, Earthshock, No Opening
*Daily Powers*: Comeback Strike, Crack the Shell
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Vistan (Sep 25, 2008)

Greive retires to his sleeping quarters.

[sblock=ooc] I'm fine just going to the next day [/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 25, 2008)

The group sleeps soundly, perhaps the knowledge that this may be their last sleep in a bed for some time helps them slumber.  When they wake the sky is clear and the air is crisp.  

The trip to the town hall is not a long one by any measure.  The building is a stout stone building which triples as a town hall, militia headquarters, and makeshift jail.

Emesha waves to you as the group approaches the front door, the look of someone who has slept very little but is accustomed to it, clearly on her face.

“Beautiful morn,” she greets as she escorts the group inside to an empty table.

“I take it you have some questions, which I will hopefully have the answers for.”


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 25, 2008)

"First of all, we'd like to know exactly what the mission is, and how hard it is like to be.  We'll, at the very least, need a detailed description of this Jaryn fellow and a general idea of what direction he went and with what purpose.  Beyond that, is there any special equipment you can provide us with, up-front pay, or ensignia of your order that you can provide us with?

After we discuss those things, I think we'll be ready to talk fair compensation."


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 25, 2008)

Emesha nods along as you speak, as if mentally tallying what she will need to say.

“Well I guess we should begin at the beginning,” she says, taking a seat at the head of the table you are all seated around.

“Your task is simple, should you accept it.  I only ask that you find Jaryn and, if at all possible, bring him back.  Our own operatives are too well-known among the cultists. Two groups have tried already to follow Jaryn’s path. Neither returned. A capable party unknown to the cult might succeed where others have failed.”

“Jaryn is a stalwart of our order and a veteran of countless campaigns against the cult. He and a group loyal to him undertook a mission a year ago that would have struck a mortal blow at the heart of Naarash.” 

 “While our order defends the villages of the Dale, Jaryn and four companions sought to take the battle to the heart of the cult.  Naarash’s faithful are based in a great temple near Dun-Tharos deep in the Dunwood. The Pillars of Night, they call it. Jaryn swore to break the cult by destroying its leaders.”

“Our last contact with Jaryn was a sending ritual six months ago that placed him deep in the Dunwood at the head of a trail he called the Black March. We have had no further word.”

“Four faithful accompanied Jaryn —Andressa and Annika, sister-druids of Silvanus; the fighter Kelma; and Dajani, a tiefling sworn to our cause.”

“Naarash is said to be a hobgoblin prophet of Bane. The Hand of Naarash arose as a hobgoblin cult five years past, though it now counts all of the Dale’s races among its members.”

“They prey on the most isolated villages for converts and spoils. Townsfolk are given the choice of joining the Hand or accepting the salvation of death.” 

With that Emesha slumps back in her chair as if the retelling of all of this has taxed her greatly,

“I can sketch you a map through the dale and to where we believe he entered the Dunwood.  That should see you through the first leg of your journey,” she continues in a weaker voice.

“As for Jaryns’ appearance he is a tall human with long brown hair and a prominent scar on his left cheek he earned fighting a cult warpriest.”

“Unfortunately commissioning a mission was not our purpose in coming to Kront so I am ill prepared to offer much in the way of official help.  However, I can probably scrape together as much as 100gp for each of you to get you on your way.  If you succeed I’m sure the Nentyarch will be willing to compensate you further.”

“I still believe your actions from last night prove you are the type of people we’re looking for,” she finishes as she rises from the table.

“I’ll let you have a moment,” she says as she strolls to the door.  “I’ll be just out here if you need anything.”


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Sep 25, 2008)

Oramail searches his mind to see what he can remember about Dunwood, Naarash, even hobgoblins.  

[sblock]

Arcana +2, Dungeoneering +5, History +2,  Nature +12t,  Religion +2

Once again, please pick and choose what you would like to use for each knowledge check.  I hate feeling like i'm assuming what the DM would decide.  Sorry if it's a pain.

[/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 26, 2008)

[sblock=Oramail]Some crappy rolls sorry, you know:
That hobgoblins are medium natural humanoids.

Rolls[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodblade (Sep 28, 2008)

_"I am in for this friends, it looks like a worth while cause... And if she is a creature in service to Bane... I am all the more willing, plus, who can go wrong with an extra hundred gold..."_


----------



## Vistan (Sep 28, 2008)

Greive's familiar grin reveals his opinion on the matter before he even speaks it...

_"I'd split a few cultist skulls just for sport... my blade needs no further incentive."_


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 28, 2008)

"So that's all we need?  I agree that it sounds good enough.  I'd like more to go on, but what we have is what we have.  Shall we call her in?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 28, 2008)

"It is really not much. If we can keep any treasure or equipment we find during our assignment, I'm in."

Ryash says, looking ready for movement.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Ryash
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 20 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 54 / 54 *Bloodied*: 27
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 13 *Surges per day*: 10 / 11
*Encounter Powers*: Passing Attack, Sweeping Blow, Earthshock, No Opening
*Daily Powers*: Comeback Strike, Crack the Shell
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 30, 2008)

At the group’s summons Emesha returns, and quickly agrees to allow the group to claim any treasure they discover along the way.  

“With that settled I must take my leave,” she says.  “My companions and I are escorting a group of refugees to Yeshelmar.”   

Bending over the table she takes out a scrap of parchment and quill and jots down a crude map of the region.  The map shows your journey will head west from Kront to Bezentil and then northwest to the edge of the Dunwood.  "That's all I can offer, hopefully you'll be able to pick up Jaryn's trail by then."

With that, she stands, “know that you have my utmost thanks, and I wish you all the luck of Tymora,” she says before she turns and strides from the building.

[sblock=OOC]You can simply tell me out of character if you pick anything up before you leave, or anything else you need to do before you leave.  

As the crow flies it’s about 145 miles from Kront to Bezentil, the road takes a slightly more meandering route so it’s about 150ish miles.

That’s about a 6 day journey on foot, and a 3 day journey on riding horses.[/sblock]
_Your destination is west, and the road is all but empty as you head out._


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 30, 2008)

"I have anything I need. Do you want to purchase horses? I like to feel the earth below my boots!"

Ryash asks the others.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Ryash
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 20 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 54 / 54 *Bloodied*: 27
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 13 *Surges per day*: 11 / 11
*Encounter Powers*: Passing Attack, Sweeping Blow, Earthshock, No Opening
*Daily Powers*: Comeback Strike, Crack the Shell
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 30, 2008)

"I'm ready to go, just as I am.  The sooner we get started, the sooner we get there."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 1, 2008)

Oramail nods, and begins to walk down the road.  He never found riding horses very enjoyable, it just seemed like he was ..... not as free when he was riding.  No, he would walk.



ooc: I'd like to refill my arrows. All 3 of them lol.


----------



## kmdietri (Oct 2, 2008)

The miles begin slowly, but as the journey proceeds they start to add up.  Day after day you trudge along the Great road, muddy for sure, but with each passing day the spring sun seems stronger and erases a little more of the effects of the spring rains.

What is also painfully obvious is the distinct lack of traffic on perhaps the busiest trade road of the region.  You can’t help but wonder if it’s somehow related to the cult.

Just before dusk on the sixth day Bezentil, or what should be Bezentil if Emesha's map is correct, comes into view perhaps a mile or so down the road. Just ahead the road meets up with a wide stream, green fields to both sides.   Beside the stream is a simple stone pillar roughly five feet tall.  Carved into the face of the pillar is the familiar tree-in-circle symbol of Leth.  As you approach, a figure on horseback rides out from the nearest farmhouse. An older human man hails you, one hand resting on the longsword at his hip.

“Well met strangers.” The rider begins, not removing his hand from the hilt of his sword.  

“My names Perren Auldwyl, what brings… adventurers such as yourselves to Bezentil?” Auldwyl asks eyeing the five of you as his mount skitters nervously.

[sblock=OOC]That's fine OnlytheStrong
Did I mention arrows are 1,000gp each ;-)[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 2, 2008)

We're on our way to the Dunwood, investigating disturbances throughout the area.  How are things in Bezentil?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 2, 2008)

Oramail stands still, unwilling to be the reason this human attacked.


[sblock=ooc]

Ouch on the price of arrows! lol   

Can I get you to narrate Oramail off the normally beaten path?  I mean like if the group is walking down the road, he may be off to the side either in front or behind.  That's if you don't mind of course.  Thanks!![/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Oct 2, 2008)

At your words Auldwyl relaxes noticeably.  “The Dunwood… dangerous place,” he says letting his hand fall from the hilt of his sword.  But still careful to keep all five of you in front of him, noticing the elf in the group’s flanking position.

“All’s just peachy here in Bezentil,” he continues.  “You be looking for a place to bed down for the night?” he asks, his gaze towards the west as the top of the sun is quickly disappearing behind the horizon.  

“You won’t be finding a better place in town then my farm-house, that is of course unless your not just passing right on through and not even stopping?”


----------



## Vistan (Oct 3, 2008)

Greive kicks his toe on the ground to shake off some of the dried clumps of muck stuck on the sole of his boot.

_"Sounds better than sleepin' in the mud, eh boys?"_

He glances around at his companions. 

_"Aside from the mud, maybe ye can tell us a bit about why no one's on the road these days."_


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 3, 2008)

"Time to sleep in a house and to get some answers."

Ryash says.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Ryash
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 20 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 54 / 54 *Bloodied*: 27
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 13 *Surges per day*: 11 / 11
*Encounter Powers*: Passing Attack, Sweeping Blow, Earthshock, No Opening
*Daily Powers*: Comeback Strike, Crack the Shell
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Oct 3, 2008)

Vistan said:


> _"Aside from the mud, maybe ye can tell us a bit about why no one's on the road these days."_




“Eh, not many travelers, wouldn’t know anything about that.”  Perren says with a grin that doesn’t quite reach his eyes.  

With that Auldwyl turns his horse and leads you down the lane to his farmhouse.

Hitching his horse to the post outside the front door, Auldwyl leads you into a simple one story stone house.  The first room is a combination entryway livingroom with a few spartan furnishings.  

On the other side of the main partitioning wall lies a hearth with cooking utensils hanging on the walls.  

The aroma of cooking stew greats your nostrils and your stomach’s grumble anticipatorily, as if you didn’t remember you haven’t eaten a cooked meal in 6 days.  

The northern third of the house is separated by two heavy curtains, which you assume must be the sleeping quarters as you see no bed in the part of the house you can see.

“Your welcome to sleep out here,” Perrin says, “me beds in the back here, but there’s only one,” he continues pointing to the curtain as if reading your minds.

Moving towards the hearth, “take a load off,” he says as he nods towards the few chairs available. 

With that he sets to dishing out six steaming helpings of what’s been cooking on the hearth.

[sblock=OOC][sblock=Therez and Oramail]When Perrin Auldwyl replies to Greive’s question you get the impression he knows something more then he’s letting on[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 3, 2008)

Oramail nods a silent thank you as the man speaks.  He waits until after the man leaves then whispers to the others, "Something is not right, stay on guard tonight.  I will be outside."  He rises, moving as quietly as possible outside.  He didn't want the man to know exactly where he was.  He had learned in the wild that even mighty predators can fall easily if they believe you are in front of them, when you are really behind them. 


[sblock=roll]
Oramail's stealth check (1d20+15=30) 

I'd like for Oramail to stay outside (like in a barn or something) but keep a view of the house as well as the paths to the house.  If that's not possible, I would prefer him to watch the paths to the home and simply remain as hidden as possible.[/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Oct 8, 2008)

As you enjoy the stew Perrin makes pleasant conversation, keeping things light.  He inquires about the weather and your recent travels.  When those two topics run dry he slips into silence as you finish your meal.  Gathering up the used dishes and stowing them in a bucked beside the hearth.

[sblock=Oramail]You see 6 dark silhouettes approaching through the fields.  From this distance it’s hard to tell but you think they may be carrying weapons in their hands.

You also think you could easily make it back to the cabin through the trees without them seeing you.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 8, 2008)

Oramail drops from his perch and attempts to reach his caged in friends.  He needed to get to them soon.


[sblock=DM]

I'd like for him to rush, but not to the point of getting caught.  [/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Oct 8, 2008)

[sblock=Oramail]It’s not difficult as there are quite a few trees and bushes surrounding the cabin, so you make it there fine.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 8, 2008)

Oramail rouses the others as quickly as he can.  "Rise and prepare to fight." he whispers to each person as he wakes them.  "I fear our host is resposible in some way for the troubles of travelers."  He notches an arrow and turns his keen eyes to the doorway.  The first one through would be in for a surprise.

[sblock=action]

Oramail's readied attack (1d20+9=11, 1d10+5=13) 

Elven Accuracy (readied action) (1d20+9=20) 

To Hit: 20
Dmg:  15  (13+2 bracers)

If an enemy comes through the door, I would like for Oramail to fire.  I would think that Hunter's Quarry would come into effect, but I'm not sure.  If it does, you can add on 1d8 to the damage or not.  [/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 8, 2008)

Cerric takes up his staff and puts his back to whichever wall has the least windows, facing the door.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 8, 2008)

Ryash rises quickly and prepares himself for battle (armor and sword). He still wears his amulet and his other belongings are in his bag.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Ryash
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 20 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 54 / 54 *Bloodied*: 27
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 13 *Surges per day*: 11 / 11
*Encounter Powers*: Passing Attack, Sweeping Blow, Earthshock, No Opening
*Daily Powers*: Comeback Strike, Crack the Shell
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Oct 8, 2008)

Hearing the commotion of you rising in the night Auldwyl appears from behind the curtain to his room.

“What’s all this about?”

From outside comes the sound of booted feat running through the dark night. Auldwyl sprints to a window, carefully peering through the shutters. 

“Fools!” he hisses as he turns back. “You don’t know what you’ve done,” he continues as he runs to the doors as if to bar them.

Even as Auldwyl attempts to lock the front doors, they slam inward with a crash, knocking him to the ground. The hulking figures of two bugbears surge past him, snarling a challenge as they heft morningstars and attack.

[sblock=OOC]Features of the Area
Illumination: Lanterns (bright light out to 10 squares) in each room of the house. Open windows and doors shed dim light for 2 squares outside. All other areas are dark.
Post: These rough-cut ceiling posts provide cover.
Walls: Rough plank walls make the squares they bisect difficult terrain.
Window: Perception checks made through a shuttered window take a –5 penalty. Windows can be opened as a free action from inside. From outside, they can be forced open with a DC 13 Strength check (a minor action). Open windows provide superior cover.
It costs 2 squares of movement to move through an open window.
Curtains: Heavy wool curtains on ceiling hooks extend the length of the house’s interior walls. They provide total concealment. It takes a DC 8 Strength check to pull a curtain down.
Bed: The bed provides cover. It costs 2 squares of movement to hop up on the bed. A character can make a DC 15 Strength check to tip over the bed, which can then grant superior cover.
Chairs: These are difficult terrain.
Table and Desk: A Small creature can move under a table or desk and possibly gain cover. It costs 2 squares of movement to hop up on a table or desk. A character can make a DC 10 Strength check to tip over a table or desk, which can then grant superior cover.
Fireplace: A fire blazes in this open hearth. A creature forced into the square completely covered by the fireplace takes 1d6 fire damage per round.
Trees: Close-growing stands of alder provide cover and are difficult terrain.

[sblock=Cerric] A bugbear has little tolerance for talk and resorts to conversation only if the advantage of doing so is apparent. The most common situation is when foes are too strong to challenge openly.
Bugbears often decapitate their foes to honor their greatest hero, Hruggek, who is known to decapitate his enemies.[/sblock]

[sblock=Therez, Oramail, Cerric]Bugbear are Medium Natural Humanoids[/sblock]

[sblock=Oramail]Bugbear’s have a racial ability known as Predatory eye which allows them to deal extra damage when they have combat advantage[/sblock]

Initiative:
Oramail: 26
Ryash:  12
Cerric:  9
Therez 7
Greive 6

Battle Map

Rolls
[/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Oct 9, 2008)

Oramail’s arrow catches the first bugbear through the door in the chest, staggering him slightly.

With the door hanging open it becomes apparent that these two bugbears are not your only assailants.

The back door opens revealing a hobgoblin with a drawn bow, who trains it at the group.

Before he can loose an arrow however another hobgoblin strides in the front doors, takes a quick scan of the room, steps in front of the bugbears and raises his hands, a magical rod clenched firmly in one fist, and blasts a wave of force that smashes into the group like a tidal wave crashing you all against the back wall and knocking you from your feet.

Before you can regain your bearings more assailants rush in to press their advantage.  A second archer appears and takes aim.  Along with a third burley Bugbear who rushes in morningstar raised high.  Finally, the Bugbear that Oramail wounded with an arrow narrows his beady eyes and charges the prone archer, but smashes his morningstar into the floor sending splinters showering over the ranger.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, I ran out of time to finish my post before.

The force pulse hits everyone and criticals Ryash and Oramail.

Everyone takes 12, Ryash and Oramail you take 20.  Everyone is also prone.

Oramail you get charged but missed.

Initiative:
Initiative:
Oramail: 26
Hobgoblin Archer 1: 26
Hobgoblin Warcaster:  22
Hobgoblin Archer 2: 21
Bugbear Warrior 2:  16
Bugbear Warrior 3:  15
Ryash:  12
Cerric:  9
Bugbear Warrior 1:  7
Therez 7
Greive 6

[sblock=Cerric] Hobgoblins live to make war. A typical tribe includes a mixture of hobgoblins, goblins, and bugbears, with the mightiest hobgoblin holding the title of warchief.
A hobgoblin tribe is intensely protective of its reputation and military status. Meetings between groups from different tribes might turn violent if members aren’t restrained. However, a common cause can make hobgoblin tribes set aside their differences for the glory of a great war led 
by a mighty leader.[/sblock]

[sblock=Therez, Oramail, Cerric]Hobgoblins are Medium Natural Humanoids[/sblock]

[sblock=Oramail]You know that Hobgoblins have an ability to shake off effects quicker then normal creatures known as Hobgoblin Resiliance[/sblock]

Ryash your up.

Rolls

Map

[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodblade (Oct 9, 2008)

Therez wispers to his companions under the sounds... "By the gods, can they not even let us rest before they try and kill us, no hospitality what so ever, _You kill them, and I shall keep you breathing... __or at least try"  _


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 9, 2008)

Ryash rises quickly, draws a javelin from his magic bag and throws it at one of the foes. Afterwards he stand ready with his drawn sword.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: Standing up.
Free: Holding weapon with one hand.
Minor: Drawing javelin from back of holding
Standard: Throw at 13 K, marking.
Javelin throw (1d20+8=21, 1d6+4=9)
Free: Holding weapon with two hands.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Ryash
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 20 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 34 / 54 *Bloodied*: 27
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 13 *Surges per day*: 11 / 11
*Encounter Powers*: Passing Attack, Sweeping Blow, Earthshock, No Opening
*Daily Powers*: Comeback Strike, Crack the Shell
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Oct 9, 2008)

Ryash’s javalin catches the warcaster on the hip, causing him to stagger back ever so slightly…

[sblock=OOC]Cerric your up.

Map
[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 9, 2008)

Colorful energy streams from Cerric's staff, brightening the room.  Cerric then stands, concerned about the goblinoid in his face.

[sblock=ooc] I aim my Color Spray to get most of the room. Attacks with Color Spray. G11, K11, K13, H15. vs. Will (1d20+8=25, 1d20+8=22, 1d20+8=25, 1d20+8=27); Damage: Color Spray. If hit, dazed until the end of my next turn. (1d6+6=10)[/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Oct 10, 2008)

The colours from Cerric’s staff catch the goblinoids, except the farthest Bugbear, in their dazzling brilliance, and they stagger and seem to shake their heads as if to clear a haze from their minds.

Using the wall in the middle of the room to its advantage the Bugbear furthest from the group avoids the worst of the lights and charges the prone Half-Elf, bringing its Morningstar down in a great crash that catches the chair beside Grieve’s head, sparing Greive of a deadly blow.

[sblock=OOC]You hit all but the back Bugbear Cerric.  Who then charges Greive but misses.

Rolls

Map

Initiative:
Oramail: 26
Hobgoblin Archer 1: 26 (E11)
Hobgoblin Warcaster:  22 [Dazed, Marked by Ryash]
Hobgoblin Archer 2: 21 (G11) [Dazed]
Bugbear Warrior 2:  16 (L 15)
Bugbear Warrior 3:  15 (H15) [Dazed]
Ryash:  12
Cerric:  9
Bugbear Warrior 1:  7 (K15)
Therez 7
Greive 6


Therez your up.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodblade (Oct 12, 2008)

Therez stands from prone and casts healing word on Oramail and defends himself.

[sblock=OOC] 
Oramail May spend 1 healing surge as well as gain (5) extra health (   1d6+4 → [1,4] = (5)) 

Roll Lookup
(I also have no idea who is who on the battle map or I might do more )
Minor for healing word - I believe I can go into Full Defense (if so I do, of not I am still done).
[/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Oct 12, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Therez you are red, Grieve is green, Cerric is orange, Oramail is purple, and Ryash is the stone guy.

The rest are all hobgoblins or bugbears except the farmer lying unconcious by the door.

Greive your up.[/sblock]


----------



## Vistan (Oct 12, 2008)

Greive's eyes widen as he witnesses the chair next to his head reduced to splinters. Cursing under his breath, he then narrows his gaze at the two bugbears standing over him. In seemingly one fluid motion, he jolts to his feet and hoists his weapon, then takes a quick cut at them with a cleaving swing.

[sblock=roll] Stand (move action), draw weapon (minor), cleave attack on bugbear in square K15: 1d20+10=16; 1d10+6=14 dmg but i probably miss  [/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Oct 12, 2008)

Greive's axe is just short of it's mark as the Bugbear jumps back.
[sblock=OOC]Yep, missing.  Oramail, your up.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 12, 2008)

Oramail grimaces as he feels the blast strike him, forcing him to the ground.  He leaves his bow on the ground and pulls his shortsword and dagger.  He hated melee fighting, but was not untrained in it.  He quickly stands and attacks the closest bugbear. 


[sblock=actions]


Thundertusk Boar Strike (1d20=19, 1d20=5) 
attack roll for thundertusk boar strike (1d6=5)

To hit:  19, 5
Dmg:  5  (accidently wrote attack roll, sorry)

Pushes the target back 1 square (if it hits)
[/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Oct 13, 2008)

Oramail’s shortsword slips past the Bugbear’s guard and forces it to give ground or be skewered on the blade, as it is it’s left with a nasty cut where the tip of Oramail’s blade found its mark.

The last Hobgoblin to enter the room moves to a clear spot and fires its bow at Therez, missing badly.

The Warcaster raises his rod and blasts a bolt of force at Ryash which catches him square in the chest leaving him gasping for air.

Gritting his teeth  to fight the effect of the haze the second archer takes aim at the cleric as well.  However, its shot is as bad as its allies.

Glancing down at the blood dripping from its abdomen, the Bugbear in front of Oramail, bares his fangs, “I kill you good for dat one humen,” it grunts as it steps up and swings wildly for Oramail’s head but he easily ducks the blow.

With a haze still gripping its mind, the last of the Bugbears leers down as it stands over the wizard.  It raises its Morningstar high and brings it down with a thundering crash, wide of the mark and misses Cerric completely.  

[sblock=OOC]Archer moves in and misses Therez. 
Warcaster makes his Hobgoblin resilience, moves then hits Ryash with a Force Lure, for 11 damage.  The rest of their attacks miss.

Map

Rolls

Ryash your up.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 13, 2008)

Ryash steps forward, slashing a bubbear. Another step anhe stands before the warcaster swinging his sword again. Then he stombs the ground, letting it shake.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: Shift to J15
Standard: Passing attack first vs k 15 shift to k 14 second vs k 13 (1d20+11=18, 1d10+6=16, 1d20+13=18, 1d10+6=13) mark caster.
Minor: Earthshock vs Fort; prone if hit (caster, bb k15, bb l15) (1d20+8=26, 1d20+8=10, 1d20+8=23)

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Ryash
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 20 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 23 / 54 *Bloodied*: 27
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 13 *Surges per day*: 11 / 11
*Encounter Powers*: Passing Attack, Sweeping Blow, Earthshock, No Opening
*Daily Powers*: Comeback Strike, Crack the Shell
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Oct 13, 2008)

Ryash’s sword catches both goblinoids and leaves the warcaster with a growing stain of crimson on his robes.  Before he can react though the ground shakes beneath his feat and knocks him from his feet, along with the Bugbear in the corner.

[sblock=OOC]Both attacks hit, and your stomp hits 2 out of 3.

Map

Cerric your up.[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 15, 2008)

Cerric shoots forth the shadowy flames from his staff, hoping to weaken the goblinoids.

[sblock=ooc]Shadow-gloved Burning Hands vs. G11, I13, and H15 vs. Reflex.  (1d20+8=13, 1d20+8=18, 1d20+8=24); Damage on a hit: necrotic damage. (3d6+6=15).  [/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Oct 15, 2008)

Cerric’s dark flames wash over the two closest goblinoids leaving them scorched and smoking.

Seeing its advantage the Bugbear between Ryash and Grieve swing its morningstar for Ryash's head, but his aim is high and his weapon makes a whistling sound as it misses badly.

[sblock=OOC]Rolls 
Therez your up.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodblade (Oct 16, 2008)

Therez draws his Morningstar and tries to bring the Morningstar down to crush the ugly creature in front of him.  Noticing Ryash is injured he calls upon the power of his diety to close the wounds.
[sblock=OOC] 
   1d20+2 → [8,2] = (10) - I think that is miss 
Roll Lookup
Minor
Healing Word
Ryash: can spend a healing surge and regain 5 additional hit points...
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1770700/ 

[/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Oct 16, 2008)

"Ahhhs, puny Tiefling, me shows you how to use morningstar good," says the Bugbear as Therez misses badly with his attack.

[sblock=OOC]Yes, that misses.  You might want to stick a minor action healing word on that action Therez for Ryash?

Grieve your up.[/sblock]


----------



## Vistan (Oct 16, 2008)

Greive enters a combat stance and swings again at the two bugbears in front of him...

[sblock=roll] Stance: Rain of Steel (minor action) any enemy that starts its turn adjacent takes 1d10 dmg as long as Greive is able to make opportunity attacks. K15 takes 1d10=8 dmg on the start of his turn 
L15 takes 1d10=2 dmg on the start of his turn 

Cleave (standard action): 1d20+10=14 miss 

[/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Oct 16, 2008)

Both Bugbears duck in unison as Greive's axe slices high over their heads.

[sblock=OOC]Oramail your up[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 16, 2008)

Oramail smiles at the bugbear, "I am not human." he whispers as his blade slices quickly through the air. 


Twin Strike (1d20=12, 1d20=13)

**edit** Twin Strike is a strength vs. AC attack but I forgot to add +5 to it.  So 17/18 to hit.  Thank you, W.D. for pointing that out to me. 

Twin Strike Damage (1d6=5, 1d6=1)


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 16, 2008)

Ryash is bathed in healing energies.

[sblock=OOC]
Thanks 
Heal 18 HP


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Ryash
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 20 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 41 / 54 *Bloodied*: 27
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 13 *Surges per day*: 10 / 11
*Encounter Powers*: Passing Attack, Sweeping Blow, Earthshock, No Opening
*Daily Powers*: Comeback Strike, Crack the Shell
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Oct 16, 2008)

The Bugbear Oramail attacks squirms just enough to avoid the full effect of his deadly blades, but does not remain unscathed.

The Hobgoblin archer closes to the group stands his ground and lets an arrow fly at the wizard who just scorched him.  However its arrow thuds into the wall above his head.

Leaving its rod on the ground, the Warcaster picks himself up and draws out a staff, with a thought the warcaster wreaths the staff in arcane power and swings it at Ryash, but is unable to land the blow.

Stepping up to the wall in front of him, the second Hobgoblin archer takes aim at the wizard and fires his bow but the arrow skips low on the floor and misses Cerric.

Grunting as it rises the Bugbear in front of Oramail looks at the small scratch on his arm where Oramail’s blade scored a hit and grins as it raises its morningstar high.  “I can do better then that ‘human.’”  But the grin quickly fades as Oramail nimbly dodged below the reckless blow.

Finally, the Bugbear between Grieve and Ryash, swings for Ryash’s back but misses as Ryash dodges just in time.

[sblock=OOC]Did someone hack invisible castle…. Holy bad rolls.

They all miss.

Rolls

Map

Ryash your up[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 16, 2008)

Surrounded, Ryash makes one sweeping blow against all enemies.

[sblock=OOC]
Standard: Sweeping Blow vs AC (Caster, Flanked Bugbear, Bugbear) (1d20+13=25, 1d20+15=22, 1d20+13=28, 1d10+6=12); mark caster
Move: shift to right.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Ryash
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 20 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 41 / 54 *Bloodied*: 27
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 13 *Surges per day*: 10 / 11
*Encounter Powers*: Passing Attack, Sweeping Blow, Earthshock, No Opening
*Daily Powers*: Comeback Strike, Crack the Shell
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Oct 16, 2008)

Ryash’s blade catches all three enemies, spraying blood in a arc on all the combatants and walls of the building.

[sblock=OOC]3 Hits, 

Map

Cerric your up.[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 16, 2008)

Cerric looks around at the situation.

_This buildling is too tight...I need a better vantage._

He shifts around the bugbear in his face and then, in a blink of an eye, is outside the window, looking in.  Cerric then reaches up and opens the window, making it easier for him to fire in at the goblinoids.

[sblock=ooc]Move action to shift to I15 and then my standard action to Fey step to M14.  Then, with my swift action, open the window (Strength check to open the window. (1d20+3=21))[/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Oct 17, 2008)

The Bugbear in front of Grieve grimaces at the slice that Ryash inflicts on his back and turns his attention to him, swinging his morningstar wildly and ineffectively at him.

[sblock=OOC]Cerric the window can be opened from the outside as a minor action with a successful DC 13 Strength check

Map

Rolls

Therez your up[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodblade (Oct 17, 2008)

Therez tries another swing at the creature!
[sblock=OOC] 
Therez attemps to attack H15
   1d20+4 → [6,4] = (10) (I swing good) 


    [/sblock]


----------



## Vistan (Oct 17, 2008)

Frustrated with his own ineffectiveness, Greive whispers endless profanities under his breath, takes aim and swings again at the two bugbears in front of him... a familiar grin returns as he feels his blade connect solidly into his first target, sweeping right through the wound and glancing the second target as well.

[sblock=rolls] Cleave (standard action) 1d20+10=19; 1d10+6=15 

15 dmg to K15, 5 dmg to L15 (cleave)

I maintain my Rain of Steel stance. Both bugbears take dmg as follows on the start of their turn:

1d10+2=4; 1d10+2=11 

I forgot to add the +2 dmg to my rolls last round.

K15 takes 4 dmg on the start of his turn
L15 takes 11 dmg on the start of his turn

[/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Oct 17, 2008)

Grieve’s axe scores greivous wounds on the Bugbears closest to him, leaving them both bleeding profusely.

[sblock=OOC]Hit, they’re both bloodied.

Map

Oramail, your up.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 17, 2008)

Oramail dances around (as best in can in such a small area) his weapons cutting through the air with an almost unnatural finesse.  He tries to attack both bugbears in front of him, thinking that the friend of the one in front of him may not being paying attention.  His smile quickly fades as he sees his blades bounce off the overgrown monkey's fur.  


[sblock=ooc] Holy crap, those rolls were terrible lol.  I sure hope Grieve kills both of these guys, cuz I'm not helping at all  



Twin Strike (K15 and L15) (1d20+5=9, 1d20+5=10) [/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Oct 17, 2008)

Blinking its eyes as the Wizard apparently disappears in a blink, the first archer points his bow at Therez and lets loose, the arrow streaks towards Therez and buries itself into his shoulder.

The warcaster tightens his grip on the staff in his hands and swings weakly at Ryash, as it’s blood continues to flow freely.  However the blow is far too weak to penetrate Ryash’s defenses.

The second archer, buoyed by his allies success takes aim at the apparently abandoned cleric and lets fly as well.  This arrow embeds itself in Therez’s shoulder less then a haris width from the first arrow.

Angered by the constant slashing of Grieve’s axes the Bugbear between Oramail and Ryash carefully moves away from the Half-Elf and attacks the Genasi from his side.  But too distracted by his wounds his blow fails to land.

Finally, the Bugbear beside Therez grins as he notices his allies arrows sticking out of the cleric and takes aim with his Morningstar.  But unlike his archer allies he fails to make his attack count.

[sblock=OOC]Therez gets hit for 11 by the archer (I13).

Ryash you get missed.

Therez, 11 damage from the second archer.

Ryash, you get missed 2 more times.

Therez you get missed by the Bugbear beside you.

Rolls

Map

Ryash your up[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 18, 2008)

Ryash makes another swing against the caster.

[sblock=OOC]
Standard:Reaping Strike vs Caster (1d20+11=29, 1d10+6=10); mark caster
hits 29 AC for 10 damage

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Ryash
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 20 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 41 / 54 *Bloodied*: 27
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 13 *Surges per day*: 10 / 11
*Encounter Powers*: Passing Attack, Sweeping Blow, Earthshock, No Opening
*Daily Powers*: Comeback Strike, Crack the Shell
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Oct 19, 2008)

Ryash’s greatsword smashes through the warcaster’s guard and bites deep into the Hobgoblin’s chest as he drops to the floor gurgling softly.

[sblock=OOC]Killed him.

Map

Cerric your up, It’s a minor action with a DC 13 Str check to open the windows from the outside.  You can add that action to your last round.[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 19, 2008)

Cerric whispers from the window in Ryash's ear.  "Forgive me Ryash...this might burn a little."  A jet of flame shoots over his shoulder and envelops the two remaining bugbears.

[sblock=ooc]I already added it last turn.  I forgot to tell Invisible Castle to roll 3 times, so 1 roll is for K14, and the other is for k15 and Ryash.Attack vs. Reflex on K14 (1d20+8=24), Attack vs. Reflex on K15, Ryash (1d20+8=10, 1d20+8=12); Damage: Scorching Burst Fire damage (1d6+6=8).[/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Oct 20, 2008)

Cerric’s flames singe the bugbear’s fur furthest to the north.  

His ally, distracted by the constant slashing of Grieve’s axe, turns and swings his morningstar for the Half-Elf, but can’t find an opening in Grieve’s defenses.

[sblock=OOC]Cerric you hit one and missed Ryash and the other.

Greive you get missed.

Rolls

Therez your up.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodblade (Oct 21, 2008)

Therez moves over the broken furniture and focuses his body and mind for his next attack.
[sblock=OOC] 
Therez uses his second wind gaining a healing surge +7 HP, and +2 on all defenses till the end his next turn.
Moves to J16 (Right one of his current position on the furniture)
[/sblock]


----------



## Vistan (Oct 21, 2008)

Greive leaps forward and slashes again at the two bugbears...

[sblock=rolls] Shift to L15 (move action), Cleave attack on K15 (standard action) 1d20+10=22, 1d10+6=8 

I believe that hits...
K15 takes 8 dmg
K14 takes 4 dmg (cleave)

Rain of Steel (stance)
K15 takes 1d10+2=8 dmg on the start of his turn
K14 takes 1d10+2=9 dmg on the start of his turn
[/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Oct 21, 2008)

As Therez climbs up on the table his concentration slips on the Bugbear who immediately takes a swing at the cleric but in its haste misses badly.

Greive’s axe catches both Bugbears and covering the wall to the north in a spray of blood.  However both Bugbears seem to be maintaining their aggression through sheer willpower.

[sblock=OOC]Therez the OA misses you.

I swear I've been hacked.... :-(

Rolls

Greive you hit.

Map

Oramail, your up.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 21, 2008)

Oramail attacks the bugbear again, with a seeming blind fury.  He was in fact well under control, although his attacks may not of shown it.  He was biding his time, waiting for this one to wear out.  He was ready to have his bow in his hands again.


[sblock=Action]
Oramail will attck the bugbear at K15.  Twin Strike attack.  If the attack fells the bugbear, I'd like for Oramail to sheath his sword and pick up his longbow.


Twin Strike on closest bugbear (with hunter's quarry) (1d20+5=14, 1d6=4, 1d8=7) Rest of twin strike (1d20+5=20) [/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Oct 22, 2008)

Oramail’s flashing blades catch the Bugbear in the midsection leaving him gasping for air, and a quick slash from Greive’s axe drops him to the floor where he lay still.

As the battle flows to the right side of the room the archers again take aim at the cleric, the first fires but with Therez’s increased concentration he manages to dodge the arrow at the last second.  However, distracted by the first arrow Therez can’t quite dodge the second archer as its arrow burries itself deep in Therez’s thigh.

Taking constant slashes from Grieve’s axe the Bugbear closest to him summons his strength for one more attack smashing his morningstar down with all it’s strength and smashing through Greive’s defenses.

Finally the last Bugbear eyes the cleric with a grin.  “Where you going little devil-man?” he asks as he steps up and raises his morningstar high, however, it catches on the low rafters of the cabin and robs the attack of its momentum and Therez easily dodges it.

[sblock=OOC]Therez you get hit for 7 from the 2nd archer shot.

Yay a roll over 10, not that I’m trying to kill you or anything ;-)

Greive you get hit for 15 from the bugbear.

Rolls

Map

Ryash your up.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 23, 2008)

With the caster down, Ryash concentrates on another targetm drawing the bugbears blood.

[sblock=OOC]
Standard:Reaping strike vs bugbear. (1d20+11=25, 1d10+6=12); mark target
hits 25 AC for 12 damage, 4 on a miss.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Ryash
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 20 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 41 / 54 *Bloodied*: 27
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 13 *Surges per day*: 10 / 11
*Encounter Powers*: Passing Attack, Sweeping Blow, Earthshock, No Opening
*Daily Powers*: Comeback Strike, Crack the Shell
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Oct 26, 2008)

Ryash’s greatsword slashes through the Bugbear’s defenses and gouges him deeply across the chest, dropping him to the floor with a thud.

[sblock=OOC]Map

Cerric, your up.[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 26, 2008)

Cerric shoots a missile of magical force at the bugbear he can see.  If the bugbear is still up and active, Cerric curses and shoots again.

[sblock=ooc]HP 29/41; Magic Missile vs. Reflex (1d20+8=17, 2d6+6=12); Action Point Second try:  Magic Missile 2 vs. Reflex (1d20+8=26, 2d6+6=14) [/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Oct 27, 2008)

Cerric’s bolts of force leave two large bloody scorch-marks on the Bugbears fur.  However, it remains standing with blood dripping down its front.

[sblock=OOC]Two hits, it’s bloodied,

Therez your up.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodblade (Oct 28, 2008)

Therez steps back and calls forth a lance of faith to stike down his enemy.

[sblock=OOC] 
Therez moves to Square: K16
Attack I15 with Lance of Faith
1d20+8 → [4,8] = (12) VS Reflex (Miss).
[/sblock]​


----------



## Vistan (Oct 29, 2008)

Greive levels his axe at the last Bugbear standing and charges forward...

[sblock=Roll] Charge to J15 (standard action) granting +1 to hit:

1d20+11=17; 1d10+6=8 

I think that misses.

Rain of Steel (Stance):

On the start of his turn, the Bugbear in square I15 takes 1d10+2=3 dmg [/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Oct 29, 2008)

As Therez stumbles across the toppled chairs his concentration sways from the Bugbear just long enough for it to smash its morningstar into Therez’s shoulder.


[sblock=OOC]Therez you get hit by the OA for moving over the difficult terrain chairs.

12 damage.

Map

Greive your up.[/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Oct 29, 2008)

Greive’s axe catches the Bugbear on the should but can’t penetrate it’s thick fur.

[sblock=OOC]Yep, that’s a miss,

Map

Oramail, your up[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 30, 2008)

Oramail smiles as he pulls back his bow.  He was finally fighting the way he was comfortable.  His smile widened as he loosed his arrow.

Oramail's basic attack against nearest bugbear (1d20+9,1d10+5,1d8=[12, 9], [5, 5], [4])

To Hit: 21
Damage:  14 (includes Hunter's Quarry)


----------



## kmdietri (Nov 1, 2008)

Oramail’s arrow burries itself into the Bugbear’s shoulder eliciting a yelp of pain from the brute.

Letting two arrows of their own loose the Hobgoblin archers miss Greive but hit Therez.

Taking another swipe from Greive the Bugbear takes a wild swing at him but misses.

[sblock=OOC]Therez you get hit for 11 by an arrow.

Everyone else gets missed.

It's not letting me link the map... the furthest archers steps up beside the closer one, that's all that happens really.

It's not letting me link the rolls either... hmmm oh well, I'll link them later.

Ryash, your up.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 4, 2008)

Ryash makes a short dash and jumps on the table. Then he attacks the remaining bugbear from higher ground.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: to J16, Athletics (1d20+10=25)
Standard: Reaping Strike (1d20+11=13, 1d10+6=15); mark target
hits 13 AC for 15 damage, 4 on a miss.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Ryash
*Perception*: 13 *Insight*: 13 Normal Vision
*AC* 20 *Fortitude* 21 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 41 / 54 *Bloodied*: 27
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 13 *Surges per day*: 10 / 11
*Encounter Powers*: Passing Attack, Sweeping Blow, Earthshock, No Opening
*Daily Powers*: Comeback Strike, Crack the Shell
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Nov 5, 2008)

Ryash's greatsword barely catches the Bugbear on the thigh as the Bugbear jumbs backwards.


[sblock=OOC]Miss Ryash

Map

Cerric your up[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 6, 2008)

Cerric shoots the bloodied foe with another blast of force energy.

[sblock=ooc]Magic Missile: Magic Missile (1d20+8=11, 2d6+6=11) [/sblock]


----------



## kmdietri (Nov 10, 2008)

The Bugbear ducks as your bolt of force sizzles into the wall behind it.

[sblock=OOC]Miss

Therez your up[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodblade (Nov 11, 2008)

Therez says a quick prayer to his god invigorating himself.
[sblock=OOC] 
Therez uses his second wind: gaining 10 health. (10/43 to 23/43).
[/sblock]


----------



## Vistan (Nov 12, 2008)

Greive slashes at the bugbear...

[sblock=roll] Melee Basic Attack (standard): 1d20+10=20; 1d10+6=9 damage

Rain of Steel
If the bugbear still stands, he takes 1d10+2=4 damage at the start of his turn.

If the bugbear falls, Greive moves to I14 to threaten the archers. The archer on his left takes 1d10+2=11 damage and the one on his right takes 1d10+2=3 damage on the start of their turn. 

[/sblock]


----------

